

SSH port knocking script - kanny96
http://jdlawrie.co.uk/scripts/PortKnocker.txt

======
moxie
I wrote knockknock because I couldn't find a non-insane port knocker that
employed the use of cryptography over a simple knock sequence:
<http://www.thoughtcrime.org/software/knockknock/>

------
mrpollo
now we need a client bash script generator to ease the pain of connecting to
the remote server. Does this mean i would have to ssh N times before i could
use scp to download some files? probably not a good example...

~~~
throwaway32
if you put something like

    
    
      host *
           ControlMaster auto
           ControlPath ~/.ssh/master-%r@%h:%p
    

in your .ssh/config, any additional ssh sessions to a host reuse the original
connection, so a new link doesn't have to be renegotiated.

